# OFF ROAD?



## johnnyhammers (Oct 13, 2005)

Does anyone here ever go off road? or do we only like the shiny look. I feel that the two can coexist in peaceful harmony (thank God for the quarter operated car washes).

Keep in mind that when you respond, I won't really believe you unless you have (and send) pictures to prove it.

Sure this should be in the 4x4/offroad forum, but that thing see's less use than my grandmothers liver. I'm lookin' for some response here guys (you ladies out there too).

Hell, I might just go out and take a new set of pics today, just cause it's raining and we've got lots of sticky red stuff around here  I do, however, normally prefer the dry, dusty times as it makes for much more interesting 4wheelin'.


----------



## johnnyhammers (Oct 13, 2005)

Even if it's just doing doughnuts in a grass field or a little lunch time excursion, lets hear about it, and get some good pics.


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

Johnnyhammers,

I love your picture, but as one who is obsessed with the 'shiny' it scares an old man to death. I would never be able to get your truck clean again. I don't use car washes
and I don't have that much energy.

I did do that sort of thing in my younger days on my dirt bikes and even prior to that when I was very young just
stomping in mud puddles.

Do bring on the pictures as it is fascinating to view even if
I am not of that ilk.

The gauntlet has been thrown. I'm thinking johnnyham-
mer has the rest of you beat.

OkieScot






johnnyhammers said:


> Does anyone here ever go off road? or do we only like the shiny look. I feel that the two can coexist in peaceful harmony (thank God for the quarter operated car washes).
> 
> Keep in mind that when you respond, I won't really believe you unless you have (and send) pictures to prove it.
> 
> ...


----------



## surfermsd (Oct 3, 2005)

nice, i stay away from mud though. After I joined the submarine club with the jeep I was just not to fond of the mud. But I have only taken the Nismo on some trials in mammoth, I am waiting to get a few miles on it before I start abusing it


----------



## johnnyhammers (Oct 13, 2005)

surfermsd said:


> nice, i stay away from mud though. After I joined the submarine club with the jeep I was just not to fond of the mud. But I have only taken the Nismo on some trials in mammoth, I am waiting to get a few miles on it before I start abusing it


I like to say that I use it with gusto, as opposed to abusing it. 
Oh! And I did go out and get stuck in the mud today (it's my day off). I'll get todays pics up this afternoon. If I'm feeling really frisky I'll go do it again.


----------



## billygg (Jul 29, 2005)

johnny, i have to say my truck has been extremely muddy a few times, just never took pics of it. I have done a little bit of off roading here and there. My truck is not a 4x4 tho, only a 4x2, so i have to be careful what i can tackle. 
--little off the subject-- my buddy and i went out to the country with his wrangler sat, that was a blast. i thought we were gonna submerg the truck when the mud came 2/3 way up the doors LOL. talk about fun....


----------



## johnnyhammers (Oct 13, 2005)

That sounds pretty deep, even scary deep. Hell, Post some pics of your own, or even your friend's truck if you take them.
I should mention that you get extra points for only having 2wd in the mud!!


----------



## Drychtnath (Nov 16, 2005)

Looks like I am only the 2nd person hehe. I own a Canteen Green 05 SE KC 4x4.

So far I have 265/70/16 Goodyear MT/R tires and skid plates. I offroad my frontier all the time. Just got done raining on my home from work.. stop by the trails and make a small detour 

I have bottomed out my truck over 5 times and it is very hard. Hitting 8 inches plus of mud at 20mph is a very rough ride but very fun. I swear you have to abuse the hell out of it before you can make it bottom out. I have also slid a bit in the mud trying to turn, and my rear end hit a tree going roughly 5mph (very slow) and no damage whatsoever, not even a dent!

However, if you try to brake while in the mud or deep water, I get a loud grinding noise followed by a "ping" sound. Wish I could figure out what that is!

EDIT: Thinking about getting Line-X along the whole bottom 3-4 inches as well as wheel wells. What do yah think?


----------



## johnnyhammers (Oct 13, 2005)

As long as you don't trap anything under the liner, I don't think it could be anything but good in the long run. I do wonder how it will look. I can see it looking only a little weird, or absolutely great.


----------



## Drychtnath (Nov 16, 2005)

johnnyhammers said:


> As long as you don't trap anything under the liner, I don't think it could be anything but good in the long run. I do wonder how it will look. I can see it looking only a little weird, or absolutely great.


the SE has the black door handles and side mirrors so I think it will go well. They strip the paint and spray on the line-x while its extremely hot, and it dries in 5 seconds. Doubt water will get under it. I live in Maine so Im also thinking it will help keep rust away.


----------



## johnnyhammers (Oct 13, 2005)

Well, I threatened, now I've gone and done it. this was just a little entry to a newly cut road. it was small and I only got about 400 feet into it. The whole place was unbelievably slick. I thought I was stuck at least twice, but higher rev's prevailed. I don't usually like the "floor it and wait" method, but it seemed to be my best friend today. As long as I'm still able to move just a little I'll try to avoid pulling out the come-along, and recovery equipment.


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

johnnyhammers said:


> Does anyone here ever go off road? or do we only like the shiny look. I feel that the two can coexist in peaceful harmony (thank God for the quarter operated car washes).
> 
> Keep in mind that when you respond, I won't really believe you unless you have (and send) pictures to prove it.
> 
> ...


I drove my 4x2 (or 4x1 since I don't have LSD) over some railroad ties into my son's front yard with a piano in the bed. Does that count for anything other than a :loser: symbol?


----------



## SD Frontier (Oct 17, 2005)

johnnyhammers said:


> Well, I threatened, now I've gone and done it. this was just a little entry to a newly cut road. it was small and I only got about 400 feet into it. The whole place was unbelievably slick. I thought I was stuck at least twice, but higher rev's prevailed. I don't usually like the "floor it and wait" method, but it seemed to be my best friend today. As long as I'm still able to move just a little I'll try to avoid pulling out the come-along, and recovery equipment.


is this what you mean by a come along? Model 18600 link 
i'm assuming it helps you pull yourself out, much like a winch, but manually. is this correct?


----------



## mainerunr (Jul 30, 2005)

Drychtnath said:


> the SE has the black door handles and side mirrors so I think it will go well. They strip the paint and spray on the line-x while its extremely hot, and it dries in 5 seconds. Doubt water will get under it. I live in Maine so Im also thinking it will help keep rust away.


So you're the one who bought my canteen green SE! Oh, wait, I never actually found one that was a stick so I 'settled' for my second choice...storm grey (and they had to drive that over from NH for me).

265/70 MT-R's huh? You know the lift law section pertaining to ABS equipped vehicles is/has changed (I know the law passed, not sure if it made it into inspection manuals yet). Should be allowed suspension lifts and 2 tire sizes up from largest optional equipment size.

Oh and back on topic, I was up in 'the county' (that would be Aroostook county in northern maine for those of you not from here) this weekend and had some fun in the snow in my father-in-law's field. I must say the stock tires are ok in snow but nothing really impressive. No pictures though.


----------



## johnnyhammers (Oct 13, 2005)

jerryp58 said:


> I drove my 4x2 (or 4x1 since I don't have LSD) over some railroad ties into my son's front yard with a piano in the bed. Does that count for anything other than a :loser: symbol?


Heck yeah! 
Railroad ties are pretty hard to get over.

Now, back to having pictures to prove it.....


----------



## johnnyhammers (Oct 13, 2005)

SD Frontier said:


> is this what you mean by a come along? Model 18600 link
> i'm assuming it helps you pull yourself out, much like a winch, but manually. is this correct?


yes. Mine is the Massdam "powRpull" These are known as come alongs and as hand winches. they're light and small and I have literally dragged a Jeep up a hill on its side using one of these; it wasn't fun, but it did the job. if you're interested in buying one, get the biggest one you can find, probably 2 tons. Bigger is better. 
I'll post a pic later this evening of my recovery kit. It's very basic, but I've never had to walk away from any truck since I put it together.


----------



## SD Frontier (Oct 17, 2005)

johnnyhammers said:


> yes. Mine is the Massdam "powRpull" These are known as come alongs and as hand winches. they're light and small and I have literally dragged a Jeep up a hill on its side using one of these; it wasn't fun, but it did the job. if you're interested in buying one, get the biggest one you can find, probably 2 tons. Bigger is better.
> I'll post a pic later this evening of my recovery kit. It's very basic, but I've never had to walk away from any truck since I put it together.


please do. i'm starting to build a kit. so far, i just have a hi-lift jack and recovery strap. what else do you have?


----------



## Drychtnath (Nov 16, 2005)

LOL I am from Maine too. Bangor area. and those tires are stock! I have 265/75R16s Generals that were stock. But MT/R's dont come in that size so I got 265/70R16. Its a tiny bit wider. And with my discount (work at a Freightliner dealership) I only payed 125 each!


----------



## Drychtnath (Nov 16, 2005)

very interested in these pullalong things. Your telling me you can pull ur truck right out of the mud with 1 of these things all by urself? 1 man job?

I got 2 front hooks and 2 rear on my truck so I might actually buy that thing!


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

the come-alongs work great just remember to have pull strap as well. they only reach about 8'.


----------



## Drychtnath (Nov 16, 2005)

dvdswanson said:


> the come-alongs work great just remember to have pull strap as well. they only reach about 8'.


I got two 14' grade 70 chains with 2 grevis grab hooks on both ends. that good enough? Think they rate em 4200 lbs.


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

I go every weekend or so here in nor cali, i have some pics at home from Hollister SVRA


----------



## Drychtnath (Nov 16, 2005)

Found a bunch of 2 and 4 ton come alongs on ebay. Brand new about 10-15 bucks plus 15 shipping. Sounds good to me


----------



## Drychtnath (Nov 16, 2005)

So no one notices problems with their brakes while in a little water or mud or on freezing mornings on startup? I press my brake pedal and I just get a grinding noise and no stopage!


----------



## senate417 (Oct 10, 2005)

I took mine off-road the second day I got it. Dad wasnt too happy about that... wasnt all that fun and now realizing how dumb it would have been if I hit a branch or something and ripped out my exaust or something... That would have sucked... Dont plan on going ne time soon but yeah my truck did prolly the best out there... and people try to claim Tacoma>Frontier... my A$$ lol


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

the grinding is grit/mud between the pad/shoe and rotor/drum. not much you can do about it except a good cleaning when done having fun. regardless its gonna happen.


----------



## johnnyhammers (Oct 13, 2005)

johnnyhammers said:


> yes. Mine is the Massdam "powRpull" These are known as come alongs and as hand winches. they're light and small and I have literally dragged a Jeep up a hill on its side using one of these; it wasn't fun, but it did the job. if you're interested in buying one, get the biggest one you can find, probably 2 tons. Bigger is better.
> I'll post a pic later this evening of my recovery kit. It's very basic, but I've never had to walk away from any truck since I put it together.


I just keep everything in a storage tote so I can grab it and go. I even got one with holiday cheer!







These are the kits contents.








Come-along, Rolled up yellow webbing (this is rated at something like 20,000 lbs and is about 3 inches wide), a smaller lighter length of basic rock climbers webbing (for lighter duty recovery these are great as they are very light weight and unbelievably strong and when they do break it is with a minimum of backlash), a heavy D shackle, a few good steel caribeaners, and about 8 feet of chain with self locking hooks on the ends. 

If I want a little extra I add the rubber boots and a hammer for pounding stakes into the ground if Im in a spot with nothing to winch to. I can bring a few lengths of rebar or junk pipe to use or I can bring the chainsaw and just cut a few strait branches. I pound these as deep into the ground as possible and hook the comealong up to them, this really sucks and is very fragile, but it is worth doing as a last resort. it surely beats using the true last resort...the shovel 

I've never used the snow chains in the mud, but I hear it works great, so I often just throw those in the back of the truck too. 

And for those who noticed, yes those are subwoofers installed in the bottoms of 5 gal. pickle buckets. The garage stereo needed a little boost.

Oh and beer, it's not drinking and driving if you're stuck in the mud.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

Drychtnath Quote:
Originally Posted by dvdswanson
the come-alongs work great just remember to have pull strap as well. they only reach about 8'. 



I got two 14' grade 70 chains with 2 grevis grab hooks on both ends. that good enough? Think they rate em 4200 lbs. 




just remember to tie a rag/towel in the center to weight it down in case of a snapping. not a pretty picture to see it happen. tow ropes i think start out at 20,000 lb rating and not as deadly. have fun but tink safety also.


----------



## johnnyhammers (Oct 13, 2005)

Honestly the thing that makes me most nervouse at times is the come-along. I had a great old one that I thought was weak, but then I bought a new 2 ton Massdam, and it starts to whine at about the time the old one was just getting warmed up. This is why I said to get the biggest one you can get your grubby little hands on. I'm tempted to make up a cable with a few pullies just for the really heave stuff. 

I just don't want to carry around a real electric winch all the time. Never mind the cost of Buying such a beast. 
I can see one mounted on a tow package reciever being usefull though, as long as the electrical connections were both reliable, and quick/easy.


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

still w/ paper plates lol


----------



## johnnyhammers (Oct 13, 2005)

Now THAT is what I'm lookin' for!!! 
Nice pose, nice location, nice truck! See, this just proves my statement that shine and dirt can coexist. 

I really like that pose. It shows some good muscle, and the view angle is superb. You should send that in to Nssan. it looks like an ad. Or at least hang it on your fridge.
:cheers: 
Johnny


----------



## Meta (Sep 28, 2005)

Nice picks all.

That last one may be the only pick of a new one in the dirt I've seen. I searched quite a bit for pics of the new frontier in some mud (so I can live vicariously through someone else  ) and can't find any. I've managed to keep mine out of the mud (which is easy because I don't think it's ever going to rain again in Texas  ).


----------



## johnnyhammers (Oct 13, 2005)

Meta said:


> Nice picks all.
> 
> That last one may be the only pick of a new one in the dirt I've seen. I searched quite a bit for pics of the new frontier in some mud (so I can live vicariously through someone else  ) and can't find any. I've managed to keep mine out of the mud (which is easy because I don't think it's ever going to rain again in Texas  ).


Here you go META, just for your vicarious enjoyment. We've got just about all the red mud that we can handle here in NC. :thumbup: 

before









during









after









It was a good day, fun was had by all involved.


----------



## Meta (Sep 28, 2005)

johnnyhammers said:


> Here you go META, just for your vicarious enjoyment. We've got just about all the red mud that we can handle here in NC. :thumbup:
> 
> before
> 
> ...


Awesome!! :thumbup:


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

johnnyhammers said:


> Here you go META, just for your vicarious enjoyment. We've got just about all the red mud that we can handle here in NC. :thumbup:
> 
> before
> [IM G]http://memimage.cardomain.net/member_images/2/web/2174000-2174999/2174037_1.jpg[/IMG]
> ...



dude, the mud matches!  :cheers: 

too bad you're on the other side of the country, else we could do some meets


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

Bunch more, same trip


----------



## johnnyhammers (Oct 13, 2005)

avenger said:


> dude, the mud matches!  :cheers:
> 
> too bad you're on the other side of the country, else we could do some meets


Looks like a fun little playground. My wife and I will be driving cross country this summer, but she doesn't like it when I take the Subaru off road; and honestly, it cant be good for a unibody car to flex with one wheel in the air. Granted, I guess the import sports cars get one wheel up all the time when cornering hard. I used to do it in my Saab 900, and my VW GTI all the time. Maybe I should mention that to my wife when she gripes about having "fun" with the Subaru. :thumbup:


----------

